# Mail from US to Dubai - This Long?!



## Nirvana

How long does it usually take for mail from the US to arrive to Dubai, via regular postal mail.

Been waiting for something for over a month.


----------



## md000

Nirvana said:


> How long does it usually take for mail from the US to arrive to Dubai, via regular postal mail.
> 
> Been waiting for something for over a month.


I've had my mail take anywhere from 8 days to 1.5 months. It really depends. If it was a package, it might be "lost" in the mail system - especially if there is no mobile number on the package.

-md000/Mike


----------



## anne_m

I can't comment on US mail but from the UK I wouldn't even risk it unless couriered. Without a PO Box quoted you're pretty much unlikely to ever receive it and even then I've been told it's pretty much hit & miss. For such an advanced country it seems ridiculous that they can't even cope with something as basic as a postal service....


----------



## Lita_Rulez

anne_m said:


> or such an advanced country it seems ridiculous that they can't even cope with something as basic as a postal service....


What's your address here ?


----------



## anne_m

I'm assuming you're meaning the address of the person that posted the original thread rather than me!?.....


----------



## Nirvana

I have a PO Box which they've sent the mail to from the US (also has my mobile number).

These are actually checks, not a big package or something. I didn't think that a city like Dubai would have issues with delivering mail on time. 1.5 months seems a lil over to me, even via regular mail :twitch:


----------



## md000

Nirvana said:


> I have a PO Box which they've sent the mail to from the US (also has my mobile number).
> 
> These are actually checks, not a big package or something. I didn't think that a city like Dubai would have issues with delivering mail on time. 1.5 months seems a lil over to me, even via regular mail :twitch:


I would never send anything important through the regular postal service here - only through registered couriers like FedEx/Aramex/DHL/UPS. I'd follow up with the post office directly - they might have it sitting in back.

-md000/Mike


----------



## nm62

Did you check your post box... 

my p.o. box is only dubai but i receive half of the letters of some company in jebal ali, dubai.... 

if i am in good mood i take a pen and correct it, drop it in the wrong mail box....
if the mail comes back to me again 2-3 times... i through it away


----------



## Lita_Rulez

anne_m said:


> I'm assuming you're meaning the address of the person that posted the original thread rather than me!?.....


No, I meant yours.

Once you realize there are no street names, let alone building numbers, it suddenly becomes a lot easier to understand how a standard post service can NOT function properly in this country.

People usually realize that when asked for their exact address.


----------



## Nirvana

nm62 said:


> Did you check your post box...
> 
> my p.o. box is only dubai but i receive half of the letters of some company in jebal ali, dubai....
> 
> if i am in good mood i take a pen and correct it, drop it in the wrong mail box....
> if the mail comes back to me again 2-3 times... i through it away


I just checked today. Only thing I found was two letters that are not mine.... from the Electricity and Water Authority, to the person who used to use my P.O. Box number (mine is a new one and I'm still getting his mail)... but none of my checks.

I will wait a coupla more days. If nothing, gonna talk to the mail people.


----------



## Nirvana

Lita_Rulez said:


> No, I meant yours.
> 
> Once you realize there are no street names, let alone building numbers, it suddenly becomes a lot easier to understand how a standard post service can NOT function properly in this country.
> 
> People usually realize that when asked for their exact address.


There are no street names nor building numbers?! This is the last thing I expected in a place like the UAE. :suspicious:


----------



## md000

Nirvana said:


> There are no street names nor building numbers?! This is the last thing I expected in a place like the UAE. :suspicious:


Nope. I live in the building above the XYZ Saloon down the street from ABC grocery store in LKJ district. I can't even get food delivery guys to reach me correctly. The post..ha!

-md000/Mike


----------



## BedouGirl

At least we now have street/road names and numbers. When I came here, we could only maps for people to find our houses. One of the most common landmarks were the street garbage bins, the house is directly opposite the third dustbin on the right . In fact, I still have a map with directions that I send to people, but at least now it's not hand drawn and it does have street information on it.


----------



## patsweet0

Nirvana said:


> There are no street names nor building numbers?! This is the last thing I expected in a place like the UAE. :suspicious:


Are you talking about Treasuretrooper check? I have one pending too. Its more than a month and I have not received it yet. From India, I receive mail within a week. I live in Jebel Ali, i have a street name everything, but UAE postal service never delivers mail to home, they need only a post box number. I gave my office PO Box number, this is the first mail that i have ever missed. I informed the person who sent it , they ask me to wait till 90 days and then they will re-issue a check


----------



## Nirvana

patsweet0 said:


> Are you talking about Treasuretrooper check? I have one pending too. Its more than a month and I have not received it yet. From India, I receive mail within a week. I live in Jebel Ali, i have a street name everything, but UAE postal service never delivers mail to home, they need only a post box number. I gave my office PO Box number, this is the first mail that i have ever missed. I informed the person who sent it , they ask me to wait till 90 days and then they will re-issue a check


No, not Treasuretrooper, but Clickbank, Aweber and HostGator checks.

TreasureTrooper I guess is some "paid to complete surveys"site or something, which is different. Yes, you usually need to wait till the lost checks are void before they re-issue them again. 

If they pay via paypal and you have paypal, it might be convenient for you to request withdrawal through paypal.


----------



## Jinx

My mom sent a priority envelope for Christmas and it took almost a month to get here. A few Christmas cards arrived in early Jan. A friend sent 2 postcards, one arrived 2 weeks later, the other never did.

Yeah, wouldn't trust it.


----------

